# Murry / Arrow Hart breakers?



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just use a new Murray breaker. They even have them at Lowes and Home Depot. Don't make this more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't see them at either Home Depot or Lowe's, but I didn't ask if they had them. I'll try again. 

Thanks


----------



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

I looked on Lowe's and Home Depot's web sites and they do not list any breakers for Murry panels.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Interesting. Must be a local thing. How about Siemens then? They are identical to Murray.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Home Depot around here carries Murray, not Lowes. I've seen a lot of Siemens breakers in place of a Murray like Peter dearest said, but that would make you a big dumb hack.


----------



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

Connecticut Electric makes a twin breaker that is listed for Murray panels, but non of my local suppliers stocks them. I understand that Cultler Hammer makes a cheater breaker, I'll look into whether it is listed or not.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EDM said:


> Home Depot around here carries Murray, not Lowes.


Lowes _and_ HD carry them here, so there. :tt2:



> I've seen a lot of Siemens breakers in place of a Murray like Peter dearest said, but that would make you a big dumb hack.


Even Marc Shunk, who is no hack, admits to interchanging Siemens and Murray. That's good enough for me. Anyway, for an ancient obsolete panel like Arrow Hart, I'd say it's a moot point whether it's a Siemens or Murray at this stage in the game.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Lowes _and_ HD carry them here, so there. :tt2:
> 
> 
> *Even Marc Shunk, who is no hack,* admits to interchanging Siemens and Murray. That's good enough for me. Anyway, for an ancient obsolete panel like Arrow Hart, I'd say it's a moot point whether it's a Siemens or Murray at this stage in the game.


Don't buy into his name, he is really Tom Hartmann.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Interesting. Must be a local thing. How about Siemens then? They are identical to Murray.


 exactly, they are both interchangable, just use Siemans and be done with it.:thumbsup:


----------

